# Fun clip



## spinkick (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey all, this is me having a little fun in a ninja costume with some nunhchaku haha I just thought It was kind of fun to do so I'm sharing it I wasn't going for super speed or great technique it was kind of a spur of the moment thing. Enjoy

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=692019141&n=2


----------

